# Der "GT Bikes im Winter" Thread



## Morfeus (28. Januar 2005)

Jetzt wo fast überall in D Schnee liegt, wäre es doch schön, ein paar Bilder von GT's im Schnee zu posten. Also, schnappt Eure GT's, die Kamera und macht Bilder!
Ich mach mal den Anfang mit meinem Zassi...

Morfeus


----------



## -lupo- (28. Januar 2005)

Das letzte Bild ist wirklich der Hammer! (bin Kooka-Fetischist...   )

Muss mal auch wieder ein paar Bilder hochladen; habe ein paar vom i-Drive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (31. Januar 2005)

noch eins im winter - erste probefahrt, war wirklich schön.
91 avalanche team mit leichten modifikationen   
ist aber noch nicht der endgültige zustand. aber der lack bleibt, soweit möglich erhalten.


----------



## -lupo- (1. Februar 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> noch eins im winter - erste probefahrt, war wirklich schön.
> 91 avalanche team mit leichten modifikationen
> ist aber noch nicht der endgültige zustand. aber der lack bleibt, soweit möglich erhalten.


Wahnsinn!!! Hast du die Bremsaufnahmen angeschweisst?

EDIT: habs in der galerie gesehen... super Arbeit!


----------



## Martin M (1. Februar 2005)

nicht geschweißt, sondern gelötet.
muss noch ein wenig verputzt werden, und natürlich lackiert.


----------



## cleiende (19. Februar 2005)

Bring ich den Thread mal wieder nach oben:

Anbei einige Bilder von heute nachmittag, 15-20 cm Neuschnee im Taunus.


----------



## kingmoe (20. Februar 2005)

Neujahr war ich zwar ohne Schnee aber bei wenig Celsius und viel Matsch unterwegs. Danach sah das alte Zassi so aus...
War ein riesen Spaß


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Februar 2005)

Mal ein Bild meines verflossenen Begleiters, mit dem ich sehr viel Spaß im Schnee hatte...


----------



## Morfeus (22. Februar 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein Bild meines verflossenen Begleiters, mit dem ich sehr viel Spaß im Schnee hatte...




...jetzt interessiert uns natürlich noch was zu genau mit ihm gemacht hast   

Morfeus


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Februar 2005)

Gab es damals mal einen Thread zu, leider eben sehr unerfreulich. Nachdem ist das Rad ein Jahr lang aufgebaut hatte (von Fasching 2003 bis Winter 2004), konnte ich gerade einmal den Winter und ein paar Tage im Frühling fahren. Danach ist mir leider die Alu-Müffe am Tretlager gerissen...   
Nach einer gewissen Trauerzeit hab ich mich dann wieder auf die Suche gemacht, und nach einem knappen weiteren Jahr jetzt eben mit den Teilen vom GT das Cove aufgebaut.


----------



## Morfeus (22. Februar 2005)

@Radical_53

meine Frage war ein Witz. Hier bei mir wird ein Bild angezeigt mit einem dunkelhäutigen Herrn, der ein Schild "Externes Linken nicht erlaubt" hochhält   

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (22. Februar 2005)

Ach so, na supi... ich dacht es funktioniert, ich selbst konnt das Bild jedes Mal sehen (auch im Quote).


----------



## Morfeus (22. Februar 2005)

...kann Deine Trauer verstehen. Sehr, sehr schönes Bike, trotz oder gerade wegen des Teile-Mix     

Morfeus


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Februar 2005)

Hat sich halt sehr schön gefahren das Rad, wenn auch z.T. sehr eigensinnig  Mit dem Cove jetzt habe ich auch sehr viel Spaß, aber meine alte Liebe ist da was ganz Anderes gewesen  Halt ein in Erfüllung gegangener langer Jugend-Traum.
Die Teile hab ich dann halt auch beim Wechsel zum Cove so gewechselt, daß nur das blieb was mir richtig gefallen hat... vieles ist da also wieder geändert worden


----------



## KONI-DU (22. Februar 2005)

@Radical_53

es macht jedesmal Spaß, dein Rad zusehen. Mensch, sieht echt verdammt geil aus. Quali der Teil natürlich


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Februar 2005)

Dank dir. Ich würd's auch immer noch gerne fahren, wäre es nicht gebrochen. Und ich hätte mir ebenso direkt wieder eins gekauft, wenn ich das Geld für mehr als 2 voll ausgestattete Räder hätte  
Hoffe mal das kommt noch, wenn Geld da ist eben mal eine kleine "klassische Kollektion" haben


----------



## -lupo- (4. März 2005)

Hier ein aktuelles Bild von mir; ich hoffe die alten Bilder mal wiederzufinden...







@Radical_53: hatte damals mitgelesen was deinem Ar**geilen STS passiert ist, und musste fast heulen...ist echt schade drum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe Doe (4. März 2005)

..................   da  ..... genau in der Midde ......   musste hingucken........


----------



## oldman (4. März 2005)

und wo is da "Winter"? wo is'n der Schnee?   
oldman

achja, und was fuer'n Bike is'n das?


----------



## Ger (4. März 2005)

Winterimpressionen

Gruß
Ger


----------



## KONI-DU (5. März 2005)

War dann auch mal endlich im Schnee


----------



## Poseidon (9. März 2005)

Hallo,
suchst du noch eine Kettenstrebe für nen LTS 2.
Hätte da noch nen kompletten Hinterbau,Zustand sehr gut.
Wenn ja kannste dich ja mal melden [email protected]


----------



## Morfeus (9. März 2005)

Poseidon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> suchst du noch eine Kettenstrebe für nen LTS 2.
> Hätte da noch nen kompletten Hinterbau,Zustand sehr gut.
> Wenn ja kannste dich ja mal melden [email protected]



Du hast mail

Morfeus


----------



## GTruni (10. März 2005)

Thja, 
- jetzt ist Avalanche Saison...   
- aber das neuerstandene ID XC und vorallem der Rider freuen sich auf den Frühling  


Bei -12 °C friert einen der Arsch, auch wenn der auf einem GT hockt


----------



## KONI-DU (11. März 2005)

Das sieht ja nach Abenteuer aus


----------



## GTruni (12. März 2005)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht ja nach Abenteuer aus




Thja, das ist auf meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg


----------



## Morfeus (2. April 2005)

So, da der Winter jetzt wohl definitiv vorbei ist, leg ich noch ein Foto meines LTS-2 im Schnee nach, aufgenommen am 13. März 2005, also gerade mal 2 Wochen her, kaum zu glauben, wenn man jetzt raus schaut...

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (23. April 2005)

Ich habe mal in verschiedenen Kisten gesucht und siehe da; die gesuchten Bilder sind endlich aufgetaucht! Die Bilder habe ich Ostern 2003 in Friaul (meine Herkunftsgegend) gemacht; es ist ein Berg der voller geiler Singletrails ist und das Beste ist dass es knapp 15 Fahrrad-minuten von zuhause entfernt ist!









Hier ein Anfang einer Lawine, nehme ich an:




Und hier konnte man definitiv nicht mer fahren:









Grössere Bilder in meiner Gallery


----------



## GTruni (26. April 2005)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal in verschiedenen Kisten gesucht und siehe da; die gesuchten Bilder sind endlich aufgetaucht!



Na, na, na, da haben wir bald Sommer und du hängst die winterlichsten Winterbilder raus...  

Bilder gut, Schnee zu kalt


----------



## -lupo- (29. April 2005)

Habe Frühjahrsputz gemacht...


----------



## cleiende (27. November 2005)

So, mal wieder den Thread jahreszeitgemäß nach oben hieven!

Der Taunus....
unendliche Weiten...
fast unberührte Wege....





Zeit für das Hardtail mit Spikes und warmem Tee in der Isopulle





Mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen fährst Du nach Hause, Deine Kinder öffnen Dir die Tür und sagen "Papa, Du siehst aus wie ein Schwein".





Und Du weisst, nächstes Wochenende wird es wieder so sein....


----------



## GTdanni (27. November 2005)

> "Papa, Du siehst aus wie ein Schwein".



Ja, und dreckig bist du auch noch. 

 

Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (27. November 2005)

he he, mein Frauchen sagt in solchen Fällen:"Bike Klamotten VOR der Haustür ausziehen, so kommst du mir nicht in's Haus!!!"

Die Nachbarn finden das immer wieder lustig, wenn sich ein Erwachsener vor der eigenen Haustüre auch verschlammten Bikeklamotten pellt...
  

oldman
hatheutebeiminus2gradgestrippt


----------



## cleiende (27. November 2005)

@GTDanni
Na ja, da ich nicht rosa Haut habe glaube ich, es war mehr auf die Kruste im Gesicht und Rücken gemünzt.

@oldman
Unser Arrangement: Schuhe, Helm, Mütze und Handschuhe vor der Tür ausziehen. Den Rest in der Dusche ausziehen, auf ein altes Handtuch werfen, trocknen lassen und ausbuersten (Aussenseite ;-) )


----------



## GTdanni (27. November 2005)

Den Spruch mit dem Schwein musste ich einfach bringen. 
Der ist bei uns gang und gebe, du fährst hinter jemand her und sagst " Von hinten siehst du aus wie ein Schwein und dreckig bist du auch noch"   

Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (1. Januar 2006)

Korats Richter 8.0 und mein altes Zassi heute in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (2. Januar 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> freier Wildbahn



naja zumindest in dem, was sie uns geplagten großstädtern dafür verkaufen...
und der schnee hat auch auf seinem letzten loch gepfiffen.
geil wars!
und vielleicht schaff ich freitag ein ferrarirotes foto mit schnee _und_ sonne:


----------



## Ketterechts (4. Januar 2006)

Neues Jahr - gute Vorsätze - 1 Stunde fahren - halbe Stunde putzen  

Ob das Spass macht - aber Holla die Waldfee und wie !!


----------



## cleiende (12. Februar 2006)

Fred hochhiev...

Spaß ist was anderes, Schneetiefe neben den geplätteten und teils gespurten Wegen: Schlappe 30cm. Nach zwei Stunden war Schluß, die nächsten 4 Wochen geht es nichtmehr so hoch raus.
Ach ja, hab natürlich keinen gefunden der mich ablichten kann, war auch recht einsam.






Und weil das Radeln so mies lief gab es nachmittags das Alternativprogramm


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2006)

was im gt winterpokal passt, passt auch hier. im moment muss ich klamotten und v.a. das rd nur abtauen, denn es liegt richtig toll pulvriger schnee - da spritzt und matscht gor nix  
ich wähle übrigens auch das modell "gleich durch und in der badewanne ausziehen" - da ich neben einem altersheim wohne, wäre oldmans modell auch nicht zu empfehlen - nicht dass man für das vorzeitige ableben einiger bewohner belangt wird, weil man vor aller augen blank gezogen hat  

die bilder auf denen ich zu sehen bin sind mit handy und selbstauslöser gemacht - ich habe sooo gehofft, dass mich keiner beobachtet  
vor allem beim "juhu, das knie tut nicht mehr weh" foto.


----------



## kingmoe (13. Februar 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> die bilder auf denen ich zu sehen bin sind mit handy und selbstauslöser gemacht - ich habe sooo gehofft, dass mich keiner beobachtet



Schön, dass es anderen bei den Selbstauslöser-Bildern auch so geht


----------



## GTruni (7. März 2006)

Thja, da kam wieder x was runter... 
oder 
Neuschnee geht in die Waden... 


Aber es macht Spass!  !


Bild 1:  Junge du hast genau 10 s und dann klickts
Bild 2:  da brauchts kein Ständer
Bild 3:  (Schnee)wassergekühlte Disk
Bild 4:  Schneefräse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTruni (18. Januar 2007)

Den könnten wir auch im 2007 weiterführen. Es ist Winter...!?!


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Januar 2007)

Angeblich ab nächster Woche sogar mit Schnee im Angebot


----------



## salzbrezel (18. Januar 2007)

> Den könnten wir auch im 2007 weiterführen. Es ist Winter...!?!



Gerne!
Hier ist mein Winterzaskar (ist etwas kompfortabler ausgestattet als das Sommerrad ;-) > so fällt das Fahren im Winter nicht ganz so schwer!).
Bilder leider etwas verwackelt. War eine flache 65Km Runde von Braunschweig nach Wolfsburg. Absolut geil... ich liebe Schlamm einfach! Dieser Winter ist einfach perfekt um sich richtig einzusauen!!!











Gruß...


----------



## jedinightmare (19. Januar 2007)

Gab es da nicht mal nen Zusammenhang zwischen Winter und Schnee? Also hier ist keiner.


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Januar 2007)

Irgendwann ja, in grauer Vorzeit... die Zeit aus der die Räder meist sind  Außerdem sind Bilder im Schnee viel feiner anzuschaun als mit kiloweise Schmodder wo man nix erkennen kann


----------



## salzbrezel (19. Januar 2007)

Tja... ich hätte euch ja was anderes geboten, wenn Schnee dagewesen wäre.
Es ist halt schwierig dieses Jahr den Winter-Thread mit Schnee zu gestalten. Da aber nach Reaktivierung des Threads gebeten wurde, wollte ich mich nicht lange bitten lassen ;-)
Jetzt habt ihr wenigstens den Beweis, dass auch alte Räder richtig bewegt werden können.

Gruß...


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Januar 2007)

Der etwas andere Wintereinsatz.
Was soll man tun bei Sturm und Hagel.
    
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/331560


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Januar 2007)

Wenns so bleibt gibts morgen Schneebilder......


----------



## Kruko (26. Januar 2007)

Also bei uns schaut es schneetechnisch im Moment sehr gut aus. 

Mal schauen, ob dann auch die Zeit da ist um zumindest eine kleine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Januar 2007)

Moin!

So, heute nach der Runde habe ich dann mal meine Schätze   in den Schnee gelassen:





Mit dem linken war ich ca. 40 Km im Sachsenwald und Umgebung unterwegs, war ganz schön glatt teilweise! Habe bei Börnsen natürlich auch eine klassische Dreipunktlandung hinbekommen (1.Füsse, 2. Hintern, 3.Kopf), da war es so glatt das man sich kaum auf den Beinen halten konnte.

Mal sehen wie es morgen so ist.
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Januar 2007)

tja manni, und welches nimmt jetzt am w.b. teil ???


----------



## GTdanni (27. Januar 2007)

Hier mal nen Bild vom Winter in Sachsen-Anhalt. 







Cu Danni


----------



## Effendi Sahib (28. Januar 2007)

Wobei Deine - sagen wir mal "Stellung" - etwas zweideutig wirkt...


----------



## Stemmel (28. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> tja manni, und welches nimmt jetzt am w.b. teil ???



Wenn ich das so genau wüsste.....

Jedesmal, wenn ich eins der Räder bewege, denke ich, DAS ist es, mit dem wirst du am Wettbewerb teilnehmen. Vielleicht sollte ich würfeln oder so.

Bald wirds allerdings Zeit. Geht aber scheinbar nicht nur mir so, gell Volker..... 

Manni
(der seine GT's alle gleich lieb hat)


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Januar 2007)

Sh*t, Daggi war noch angemeldet, hab ich gar nicht gemerkt.


----------



## kingmoe (29. Januar 2007)

Manni, nimm das Stahlross für den Contest!


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Januar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Manni, nimm das Stahlross für den Contest!



Das war der letzte Ansporn, ich hatte mich auch schon dafür entschieden!

So denn.....


----------

